# Retrieving old AOL email



## oldfogey1954 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello, I need help with this one. My old computer went belly up and I bought the one that I am using at the present. I took the hard drive out of the old computer and successfully put it in the new one. One problem, it didn't have AOL. So I went down to my local grocery store, got an AOL disk and got back on AOL. Problem was, all of the email that I had in my Personal Filing Cabinet didn't transfer over. So I went to AOL and got on their AOL email help. In their FAQ's, there was a very helpful page that said "Transfer My Filing Cabinet From One Computer to Another". Basically what I had to do was to email my old filing cabinet to myself using the old filing cabinet as an attachment. The big problem is, AOL limits its' attachments to 16MB. I had let this filing cabinet grow to mighty heights over the years and now that file is 82.1MB. So...right now I have that file on my desktop sitting there looking at me and I have no way to open it. There are quite a few emails in there that I would like to have access to. Can anyone suggest how I can open this file??


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

I don't have AOL, but what were you instructed to do with the filing cabinet file assuming you would be able to email it to yourself? Is the filing cabinet currently on the desktop of the computer you want to "install" it into?


----------



## oldfogey1954 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, I was instructed to put the file onto the desktop of my computer. So that when I went to put it as an attachment to the email. It could be accessed easily.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

What do the "Transfer My Filing Cabinet From One Computer to Another" instructions say to do with the cabinet file once you email it to yourself?


----------

